

Show HN: Palindrome Haiku poem generator - khamoud
https://github.com/khamoud/haikupal

======
khamoud
It is not perfect by any means and it is a very basic script but I thought it
would be a fun thing to write. I got the idea from a combination of Demitri
Martin writing a very long palindrome poem and the rap pad guy with auto-fill
lyrics.

